

Facebook gets the expedited discovery it sought in Ceglia case - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-ceglia-v.-facebook-exchanging-the-evidence/

======
d0ne
One would have to believe this is one of the items standing between Facebook
and IPO.

